# Large Radius Cove Trowel



## Pauline100 (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm looking for a supplier of a very large radius cove trowel. I'm taping the ceiling portion of the drywall to the sloped roof portion. The inside resulting radius is large. The trowel needs to accommodate a soft curve along the top of at least an 20" circle. Can anyone advise on a supplier. Or another solution?


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

I have used plexiglas to make curved trowels where I had to do repairs to coved ceilings and such. Just made a wood form to hole the shape in the radius I needed, and screwed the plexi to the wood. I use 1/8" for tight radii and 1/4" for larger ones.


----------



## Drywalller (Jan 2, 2007)

find a steel pie plate,It will accommodate various size radius.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Pauline100 said:


> The trowel needs to accommodate a soft curve along the top of at least an 20" circle.


How about something like this:








20" Inner Trowel (CUR20A) - $34.50 
26" Inner Trowel (CUR26A) - $42.50 










20" Outer Trowel (CUR20B) - $34.50 
26" Outer Trowel (CUR26B) - $42.50


Both here:
http://www.all-wall.com/acatalog/Trowels__Radius_.php


----------



## Pauline100 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Thanks!*

I've located a Curve Coater! It should do the job perfectly. Your assistance is most valuable.


----------

